# Lg/ibs/SIBO "cured" update 3 years later



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Lg/ibs/SIBO "cured" update 3 years later

First of all there is no cure, it's about managing your symptoms and keeping them away. A doctor telling u that you have IBS is basically saying "Idk wtf is wrong with your tummy". Tests are how you find the answers to the right diagnosis. Yes I've been through all the other non invasive tests 1st and all came back negative except for one.

Here's a little back story. I've had ibs symptoms since 15 yrs old. Diagnosed with (SIBO) small intestine bacterial overgrowth by *hydrogen breath test* at 17, now 22. I managed my sibo & lg symptoms in my first year of college after struggling to find a cure that wasn't there. This is my first time logging bk in since 3 years ago bc I've happily moved on with managing my symptoms,but I have not forgotten the frustrations of all those suffering. I just want to share what works for me.

*Symptoms* included sharp abdominal pain (upper left & lower right), bloating, nausea, lethargy, leaky gas, constipation, rosacea, popping and fluttering noises in stomach whether I ate or not. Treated it with Flagyl antibiotic, "cured", it came back. Now having been managing my symptoms successfully for the last 3 years. I found success through committing to a low carb, low sugar, no high fructose, no wheat diet, in addition to daily exercise, Miralax 1-2x a day, and Culturelle probiotic (Health & wellness-blue label) 2 pills 1-2x a day.

*Tips:*The diet similar to FODMAP reduces gas, sharp pains, nausea, rosacea, lethargy, sweats. The miralax reduces constipation which = no leakygas. The probiotics decreased my bloating & stomach noises in the event I eat bad. Daily jog also helps sweat out toxins. If embarrassing smell is an issue tips include filling part of sock with coffee grounds to put in pocket or scented dryer sheet btwn underwear fabric, also keeping something over your lap (jacket) when sitting & cross legged sitting position to lessen smell. Pm me to learn more about my exact diet & tips Good luck and hope this helps you move on as I have.


----------



## squeakybear (May 26, 2015)

I am following a very similar protocol with the inclusion of glutamine supplements (metagenics do a great one) and regular acupuncture sessions. I feel so much better but like you I don't forget the dark days of when my gut health was really bad. Thank you for the post!


----------



## Knyttet (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experience! It's nice to hear these stories and I'm glad to hear that you've found a way to manage your symptoms. Gives me hope.


----------

